

Show HN: tarbackup now supports key-based authentication - nanch
https://tarbackup.com/blog/tarbackup-supports-key-based-ssh.html

======
lucastx
If I understood it, this service could as well be called "onefilebackup",
couldn't it?

It is supposed to receive encrypted files anyway, so it does not check its
contents.

~~~
nanch
It's "one file" in the sense that you're backing up all your important stuff
with one file upload.

You can backup as many files as you'd like, but if you name them the same
thing on upload, they will rewrite each other. I like to name my backups by
date, so I end up with files named 20121009.backup.tar.gz.enc. Tomorrow it
will be 20121010.backup.tar.gz.enc.

It is preferred that people encrypt their backups before upload, but it's not
enforced. There is no checking of file contents.

Let me know if you have any more questions! :)

------
dabeeeenster
Why is this service free? Because I like to develop software and this is my
contribution to the opensource community. There are plans to provide a paid
service to provide revenue that will keep the service sustainable. As it
stands, there are multiple tebibytes of storage available, so tarbackup should
be available for free well into the future.

I think a pertinent question to answer would be "How is this service free"?

~~~
nanch
Great question. It's "free forever if you sign up now"

This project started out as fun, but after some feedback that "backup can't be
free", I've planned out pricing to sustain the service long-term.

If you sign up before the switch, the service will continue to be free and
unlimited forever because I appreciate your support. At some point in the
future, the service will be priced at $0.07/GB/mo; 20% less expensive than raw
S3 storage and 75% less expensive than tarsnap.

This pricing will pay for all expenses and allow the service to grow and pay
for maintenance.

~~~
unwind
Really interesting proposition, sounds a bit like magic and/or too good to be
true. :) Still, good luck and thanks for providing this, of course.

Oh, and a minor thing to fix: page footer says "service provide by natch", it
should probably say _provided_.

~~~
nanch
Uh oh, if you think it's "too good to be true" the price is probably too low!
We'll see; if people don't sign up at $0.07, I guess I'll just raise the price
:P (marketing is funny). I've been having a blast making the service and
seeing people use it, so thank for your interest and support.

haha! great correction! fixed!

